# Wanted: Elderberry cuttings



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am very interested in acquiring some elderberry cuttings for rooting this coming spring.


Thank you,

Belle


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I also would be interested in these. If you get all you want and want to sell some would you let me know?
thanks


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Check with your local SWCD (Soil and Water Conservation District). Last year one of the ones local to me (I check my surrounding counties, not just the one I'm in) had bare root elderberrys 10 for $10. They were basically "whips". One thing I learned is that deer like elderberry leaves.

Mike


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If you both send me your address in PM, I can send you both a few cuttings as I'm fixing to prune mine soon. (Mine are two different kinds; so will send some of each.)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

They are so plentiful here(northeastern PA)..even growing on the side of the highway...and are super easy to identify in the spring from a distance by looking for the flower clusters...you should be able to get cuttings for free yourself (also berries and flowers as long as you remember where you found thhe bushes). Blackberries and elderberries are two plants that are so plentiful I dont think anyone should have to buy them as long as they keep their eyes open for them


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> If you both send me your address in PM, I can send you both a few cuttings as I'm fixing to prune mine soon. (Mine are two different kinds; so will send some of each.)


would you be willing to send me some of each? I will be glad to pay shipping


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

When is the best time to take cuttings from elderberry plants? Is it different from taking cuttings from brambles?
I do blackberries and raspberries in July. The later I take cuttings from these, the tougher it is to get them to root because the wood is harder.
I would be interested to know how and when to take cuttings and when to start the cuttings.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Mike in Ohio said:


> One thing I learned is that deer like elderberry leaves.
> 
> Mike


TRUTH! Ours got eaten down to the ground the first two years we had them. Had to transplant them inside the fence to even give them a chance! Next year we might actually get some berries... (Fingers crossed) ~nyx


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

CIW said:


> When is the best time to take cuttings from elderberry plants? Is it different from taking cuttings from brambles?
> I do blackberries and raspberries in July. The later I take cuttings from these, the tougher it is to get them to root because the wood is harder.
> I would be interested to know how and when to take cuttings and when to start the cuttings.


According to extension fact sheets, one of the best times to take cuttings is when they are dormant over the winter or early spring right when they are about to break dormancy.

Beagle: I have skulked (yes, skulked) around these country roads and searched my property for 2 summers looking for elderberries. I have also asked some of my friends who have some ranches, but they seem to be diminished here. I remember years ago gathering them to add to jams and jellies, but they are gone! Perhaps county mowing roadsides and power company spraying, they have killed them out. :-/

Thank you for responding to my request.
Belle


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I lived in Indiana and the county sprayed so much along the roads the elderberries were not safe to pick. What a waste. Now I live in KY and have lots on my property. YEA!! They make the best jelly!

If anyone would like some of these let me know.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Missy M said:


> I lived in Indiana and the county sprayed so much along the roads the elderberries were not safe to pick. What a waste. Now I live in KY and have lots on my property. YEA!! They make the best jelly!
> 
> If anyone would like some of these let me know.


I've sent you a PM. thanks!


----------

